# CBD Oil



## ktb_thomas (Aug 14, 2019)

What is the ICD 10 code for CBD usage?


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Aug 14, 2019)

I personally would select a code from the F12 range.  CBD oil technically is Cannabis as both THC and CBD are Cannabinoids;  I hope this helps.  I am sure with the increasing rise of patients utilizing CBD oil, we should see a more specific code in the near future.  I have seen an increase in patients at our clinic utilizing this for pain relief as a means of continuing conservative management of symptoms in hopes of prolonging the need for surgery.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 14, 2019)

CBD oil is no different than a patient using Vitamin C or Fish Oil.  CBD is extract from a plant and is does not contain enough THC to warrant coding for marijuana or cannabis use.  So no additional dx is needed for the use of CBD oil.


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Chelle-Lynn for clarifying.  So although CBD is an extract from the marijuana plant and is chemically classified as a cannabinoid, you think that this shouldn't be reported as cannabis use?  I am hoping more concrete rules will come out on this in the future.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 14, 2019)

There are two types of CBD oil...one that is derived from cannabidiol and one from hemp.   The one that comes from cannabidiol contains 0.3% of greater THC levels.  This could be define as cannabis use.  However, for the majority of the CBD oils that are flooding the market they are derived from hemp and contain less than 0.3% of THC and are not consider cannabis use.  In most cases CBD is considered a health supplement and not a controlled substances but the determination is made by the quantity of THC within the product.

To be precise, you may need to ask your physician to document the level of THC within the CBD oil.  But just a reference of CBD oil does not constitute a cannabis use.


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks, this was an interesting discussion!  I hope you both have a great day today!


----------

